# possible awesome find



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so as usual i've been going from petshop to petshop looking for the best female siamese fighters..the female siamese fighters ive seen to date have been either veil tail or crowntail..crowntails are certainly not easy for me to acquire..i paid in advance for 5 of them but they had a common virus. unfortunately the petshop didnt know. their siamese fighting fish and mine died because of it..but anyway so today i saw two female siamese fighting fish that look like veiltails but not quite..their fins are longer and a bit more rounder..i dont know what they are but im thinking they could be halfmoon siamese fighting fish. .i can take a pic but i dont think it would come out nicely..any guess on what these beauties could be? and yes i bought them because they look so gorgeous


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cannot say without a picture. They could just have slightly longer finnage. Do you know how many rays they have?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i managed to take a pic of one of the female siamese fighters..compared to my other female siamese fighters, the tail finnage extends and its rounder as is the bottom fins behind the caudel fins


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be a halfmoon. Caution breeding her to a veil or even a crown, you will not get good quality fish. Best to browse for a nice cambodian male halfmoon betta boy to breed her with.


----------

